# My First Casting



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

Pretty happy with myself today! Successfully did my first cast with wood that i personally stabilized and then turned my very first bottle stopper! I know, I Know. Not really a big deal but it has me happy that things are progressing!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 14, 2016)

Progression! It's what keeps us moving forward right?!?! 

Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

Absolutely!


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice job. Alumilite?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2016)

Very cool....I like the tan lines too. How did you do them? Paint?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 14, 2016)

Chris - Really nice job. I like the wood orientation and the wood to resin ratio.
Question though.. Are those bubbles or dust specs on the resin? If bubbles then I would increase he pressure in your pot.
Nice job on the color too


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool....I like the tan lines too. How did you do them? Paint?


Thats actually the wood on the inside that i reached when i put the groove in

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Chris - Really nice job. I like the wood orientation and the wood to resin ratio.
> Question though.. Are those bubbles or dust specs on the resin? If bubbles then I would increase he pressure in your pot.
> Nice job on the color too



Thanks! Those were specks of dust probably. I had worked on another one before it took the picture. It may also be some of the metal flake that i cast in the resin showing through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 14, 2016)

Great looking casting and turning on that. Congrats on your success.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 14, 2016)

#2 turned and finished awaiting mounting. The spec are the metal flake in the resin

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Lookin good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2016)

I got another question....i see the wood dowel, do you put a spot of silicone glue on it before you add the rubber part? I have noticed with the ones I make that, the rubber part comes loose and sticks inside the bottle....sometimes. So I add a spot of silicone glue...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 15, 2016)

Hadn't yet but it might be a good idea, thanks. I actually was using the dowel to let the finish dry then I'll mount it on the metal stopper piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh...your good then. I thought you were making this kind...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

